# Coco's Cafe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

All of the espresso, coffee & tea served at Coco's is either Certified

Fair Trade or Direct Bought. It's all purchased through Canadian

companies & is mostly organic as well. We pride ourselves on

serving traditional espresso beverages with a medium roast

espresso bean that is sweet to the palate with no bitter aftertaste.

Every shot is ground per beverage to maintain the highest quality

shot possible. Our 'Barista Masters' go out of their way to serve the

most amazing espresso bar bever&#8230;

More...


----------

